# Absolutely Beautiful, Near Mint Men's '64 Silver Jet



## partsguy (Jun 16, 2016)

All you need is the tail light trim/lens assembly. This is right in my backyard! This is 1964 model, last registered in 1967.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ear...350795?hash=item43f03d308b:g:KAAAAOSwbYZXYbgn


----------

